# A little story of hope?



## lexiecat (Jun 13, 2011)

Hi ladies

see my history below.  

Almost exactly a year ago today we found out that our first attempt at IVF had not worked. The pain was absolutely unbearable as i'm sure many of you will unfortunately understand. We had an appointment in late December to discuss our next go and the doctor was so negative, informing me that my eggs were pretty much useless and that we should have one more go and then to think about donor egg. That knocked us for 6 as I wasn't really expecting that conversation.

We'd decided to wait until April to try again but got the IVF drugs delivered  in mid January. Two days later I got my first ever BFP. No words to describe how I felt. 

Now he's here it still does seem too good to be true. It used to grind me when people said 'it will happen for you'. But it did and it could for you too.

I don't know if this post will help people, perhaps it may irritate. I just wanted to share my story. Never ever ever give up! who knows what was stopping me from getting preggers. Could have been the endo, or maybe the IVF kick started something, or perhaps even the supplements i started taking helped...

I could not have got through my journey without FF, it's a fabulous support network.

I truly wish each and every one of you the best of luck. You all deserve to be mummies.

xx


----------



## Dory10 (Aug 6, 2013)

Congratulations Lexiecat!  

Personally I feel it offers hope when you hear of success stories and that's one thing we all need.

I don't need to tell you to enjoy motherhood and treasure every minute with your little one coz I know you will but hope your future as a new little family is happy and healthy.

Dory xx


----------



## lexiecat (Jun 13, 2011)

Thank you Dory10

the success stories (and glasses of pinot!) got me through the darkest of days
x


----------

